# depressed confused and in a way unhappy



## cezzy (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I guess i am new to this, but i need help.
Me and my husband have been together 9 years married for 3. We have 2 children aged 7 and 3. We are both 26. 
I have been told i am depressed by the doctor but i dont know if its because of my husband. 
My husband works full time as do I. I do the housework, make dinners, do the shopping, look after the kids (he only looks after them when he has no choice), wash the clothes basically everything. when he needs something i have to do it otherwise it wouldn't get done.
A couple off weeks ago he implied that I was a bad mother during an arguement and has never apologised (he never does for anything because it is always me). Then I caught him looking (he hasnt joined) at casual sex dating sites one on the computer and 4 or 5 on his iphone (i know i should of looked but he is so off). He says there was nothing to it and he was curious bcause his mates told him about them, but since then he deletes all his history. He looks at me with disgust im a size 12 and wouldnt say great shape but not bad. He says that he is curious about sleeping with other woman as we really have only been with one another, him only me I had had sex with one or two others but maybe only once. 
the past few weeks have been rough. a week and a half ago he said that he loved me but wasnt sure if he was in love with me any more. Then we argued, we have always had joint accounts 
now he wants his own. He keeps making jokes about moving out (i dont think they are jokes) but I think he means them. the past week it seems like he always wants sex with me but I feel like its because he feels guilty not because he wants to it feels empty. I feel that after xmas he is going to leave. I have asked but he doesnt answer. he wants me to do every thing like last night because I said that I didnt like the jokes about moving out he said i was being nasty and then said I was having a go at him and i was out of order and told me to eff off leave him alone he didnt want to speak to me. when we went to bed he said are you going to give me a massage because thats what a nice wife would do. I had spent all day chasing the kids made every meal and drink sorted the kids etc whilst he sat there. 
I am so depressed which he also isnt bothered about he never hugs me he hasnt told me he loves me in the past few weeks and before that it wasnt often. If he wanted something in the bedroom that i didnt want to do he always said that he would find some one else to do it. I dont think he has. i dont know what to do my heads a mess plz help.
Caz


----------



## ACQMAN (Nov 29, 2011)

A good question to ask yourself is why would you let another person have so much persuasion over your own thoughts and emotions? It's very clear that you're seeking affection and consideration, which is absolutely normal. My suggestion would be to work on strengthening yourself internally. Who you are. What you believe in. What you stand for. What are your goals? What are your dreams?

Define yourself as an individual. When you do this you'll find the externals in your life affecting you less (by working on growing internally). If you need a little guidance or help on how to get started, shoot me a message.


----------

